# What is Squabble?



## Mage of Mist (May 8, 2021)

Is Squabble a Sooty Blue/Black Spread? Or Indigo/Andalusian?








































​


----------



## Mage of Mist (May 8, 2021)

I think Squabble may be a Smoky + Sooty combo.


----------

